# Ey up!



## TTSSSD (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi everyone, thought I'd pop on and introduce myself. I bought a sepang blue TTS recently! And it has rained ever since 

I'm just having a read around the forum and familiarising myself.

Looking forward to when the regional meets and events can resume.

Sara


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sara, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

